# Are gens 3 and 4 magazines interchangeable?



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

This may be a subject that has been covered, but I couldn't find it in my search. As always, thanks in advance for your reply.
Goldwing


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes, but the Gen 3 mags won't work in a Gen 4 *IF* you have the mag catch reversed.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

OK, I thought there may be a difference. Doesn't affect my Gen 3 though. Thanks VAMarine.
Goldwing


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

The only difference is that the Gen 4 mags have a mag-catch notch on both sides to accomodate the left-hand mag release swap. So as you say, it won't affect your Gen 3.


----------

